# Got me a Troyke DMT-12 cross slide rotary table.



## Senna (Feb 18, 2014)

I've wanted a good cross slide RT for some time now. Something like an Advance or a Troyke. I had a Palmgren but I felt it was too lightly built so I got rid of it.
Today in a local online auction I won the bidding for a Troyke DMT-12. This is the smallest of the Troyke cross slide RT's with a 12" diameter and a 9"x9" top with 7" of travel in each direction.
This is a stoutly built table which weighs upwards of 200 pounds. I like that!
I was impressed that these are made with full length tapered gibs for taking up any wear rather than flat gibs with setscrew adjustments.

Anyway, here are a few pics from the auction.






I already have a very nice Japanese made Kamakura 10" RT with which I've been very pleased but I think that this Troyke will supplant the Kamakura.
The Kamakura may well show up in our classifieds here and I'd be looking to trade it for a decent dividing head or to sell it outright.

I got a few other things at this auction too and I'm very anxious to inspect the contents of a 400 pound pallet of bits, arbors and whatnot. My experience with these mixed lots has been great as there always seems to be a few gems included and these lots go for pretty small money.

Here's a pic or two of the mixed lot.


----------



## hvontres (Feb 19, 2014)

Great score  Just remember to return the crate to the MTS Machine Shop, wherever that may be


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 24, 2014)

Love to see the two of you in action making something. That is a cool tool!


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 28, 2014)

Great find


----------

